# Good gig this weekend, a Mortgage Burning party. Played for 7 hours.



## robare99 (Jan 9, 2012)

We played a mortgage burning party, it was a blast. We set up on a deck that's above the garage. We ended up playing 7 hours. 
Yorkville Rig: 
Unity15's for FOH
1 LS800p
2 YX12's 
2 YX15's for monitors. 










A view from the lower deck: 










We used 1 LS800p on the landing in between the two. 










I used my Studiolive 16.0.2 and we put it inside the garage along with the power amps & laptop etc. in case the weather turned on us. I mixed us with an iPad mini. We used my 4 piece Remo drum kit instead of our drummers 6 piece Yamaha recording kit with a rack to save on space and channels. I used a small 30W Vox instead of my 1984 100W JCM800. I figured if we got some rain, I'd rather sacrifice that little amp instead. 










The plan was to play from 7pm until 11ish. There was another party a few weeks ago and they were shut down around 11ish. We ended up playing until 2am. . There was a BBQ to kick it off, burgers & smokies, salads etc. free booze, just a helluva good time all around. We got word that people could hear us all over town in about a 2 - 3 mile radius. Lol like the whole valley of our town. We had a half dozen people crash the party, that searched us out. 


They were the 2 miles away, outside listening to their music and they could hear us. They said hey that's better than what we are listening to so they turned their music off and listened to us. Then they decided "ok, we have to find out what's going on, and where" so they each grabbed a couple of beer and set out to find us. Lol when they finally did they were totally invited to join in. Like I said there were 3 different couples from 3 different areas that did the same thing. They said other friends were having firepits in their back yards, and same thing, they turned off their music and listened to us playing from afar. 


All the neighbors were invited/alerted to the party so it was all good. We played a couple hour long sets, one clocked in at 1:40:00 and another at almost 2 hours. It was a blast. I'm just guessing that although we were heard all over Hell's half acre, our music selection was enjoyable to everyone and no one called the cops. Once we hit 11pm we thought " well, lets play until the cops shut us down" midnight came and no cops, so we took a break and same thing, play til we get shut down. We were expecting them to show up at any time and say "ok boys, that's it for the night" but it never happened. We were pulling all sorts of stuff out of the hat, pink Floyd, stuff we had never done, requests etc. the only one w couldn't figure out on the fly, was Billie Jean. None of us had ever played it. Here's a couple videos, pretty late in the night so there's some booze involved.


Had one blizzard Hotbox per side for lighting. These videos were pretty late in the evening, last set. 

[video=youtube_share;UYU4WQ3uB8g]http://youtu.be/UYU4WQ3uB8g [/video]



[video=youtube_share;SYH2rjrQ54o]http://youtu.be/SYH2rjrQ54o[/video]


Great time, the host had such a good time he booked us for next year! I guess it will be the first anniversary of the mortgage burning lol. Also got some interest for 2 possible weddings and a gig 3 hours away.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Looks like it was a blast! Congrats on the mortgage burning!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

No less than awesome.


----------



## robare99 (Jan 9, 2012)

Hamstrung said:


> Looks like it was a blast! Congrats on the mortgage burning!


Must be nice, my mortgage is about 10 years away. :,(

it was a really good time. So many people heard us, like I said, I was truly surprised the cops never showed up to shut us down.



keto said:


> No less than awesome.


Here's how the sets broke down:

7:00 - 7:45

8:00 - 8:45

9:00 - 10:40: long push since we thought we would be done at 11. 

11:00 - midnight: push our luck til midnight, expecting the cops to show

12:10 - 2:00 play the last set until we get shut down by the cops. Never happened, we called it at 2am. 

We have a ton of songs to draw from, plus we pull things out of the hat, requests, and dares lol


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

7 hours! Man, you guys are like a living juke box. Looks like a real fun gig though and I hope the exposure gets you some more. Rock on!


----------



## robare99 (Jan 9, 2012)

bluzfish said:


> 7 hours! Man, you guys are like a living juke box. Looks like a real fun gig though and I hope the exposure gets you some more. Rock on!


I think doing the math it was about 6 actual hours of playing. We've all been around quite a bit, our bass player knows every song ever written. The rest of us, if one knows it, the other can follow along if he doesn't. We are booked for next year, there's some interest in a block party, a couple wedding inquiries and a gig 3 hours away that we tried to price ourselves out of, but they might go for it. 

Here's our song list that we usually draw from, plus the randoms.

3A.M.
Aimee
All Summer Long
All You Ever Do Is...
All Right Now 
American Pie
Authority Song
Baby Likes To Rock It
Bad Timing
Beer In Mexico
Better Now
Blow At High Dough
Blue Moon Of Kentucky 
Boot Scootin' Boogie
Born Free
Brown Eyed Girl
Brown Sugar
Cadillac Ranch
Check Yes Or No
Cherry Bomb
China Grove
Closing Time
Countin' Flowers On The Wall
Courage
Crazy Train
Crocodile Rock
Don't Stop Believin'
Doin' It Right
Down At The Twist & Shout
Down On The Farm
Dust On The Bottle
Eighteen Wheels
Every Little Thing
Everything About You
Every Rose Has It's Thorn
Fishin' In The Dark
Fortunate Son
Folsom Prison Blues
Friends In Low Places
Gimme Some Lovin/Shout
Get A Haircut
Gimme Three Steps
Green River
Guitars & Cadillacs
Hard To Handle
Harden My Heart
Hash Pipe
Head Over Heels
He'll Have To Go 
Heartbreaker
Here For A Good Time
Hold On Loosely
Holiday
Hollywood Nights
Home
Honky Tonk Woman
Hot n' Cold
Hurts So Good 
I Hate Myself For Lovin' You 
I Love A Rainy Night
If The House Is Rockin'
I'm Gonna Be (500 Miles)
Innocence
I Want You To Want Me
It's A Long Way To The Top
Jackson
Jet Airliner
Last Kiss
Listen To The Music
Little Bones
Longtime - Boston
Long Train Runnin'
Lookin' For A Good Time 
Lovin' Touchin' Squeezin' 
Lukenbach Texas
Mama Let Him Play
Midnight Special
Margaritaville
Mony Mony
Much Too Young
Mustang Sally
My Heart Has A History 
New Orleans Is Sinking
Night Moves
Nowhere Road
Ocean Pearl
Painted Ladies
Pride & Joy
Pink Houses
Pour Me - Trick Pony
Poor Poor Pitiful Me
******* Girl
Roadhouse Blues
Rocky Mountain Way
Roxy Roller
Runnin' Down A Dream
Sanctuary
Santeria
Save A Horse...
Seven Bridges Road
She Ain't Pretty
Smalltown
Smokin' In The Boys Room
Some Kind Of Wonderful
Spirit In The Sky
Start Me Up
Stuck In The Middle
Summer Of '69
Sweet Caroline
Sweet Home Alabama
Swingtown
Sympathy For The Devil
Take It Easy
Tequila Makes Her...
The Night Pat Murphy Died
The Race Is On
The Shake
The Way - Fastball
Third Rate Romance
This Ain't Nothin'
Time Warp
T.N.T.
Toes
T.R.O.U.B.L.E.
Two Tickets To Paradise
Tush
Uprising 
Wagon Wheel
Watermelon Crawl
Wasn't That A Party
What A Good Boy
What Kind Of Love Is This
When I Come Around
When Will I Be Loved
Whiskey Girl
Wild Angels
Wild Nights
Who Says You Can't Go Home
You May Be Right
Your Daddy Don't Know
Your Love

We gave them a bit of a deal since we didn't have to drag our whole light rig out and up on top of the deck.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Hat's off to you (and Gerry Doucette). The solo in "Mama Let Him Play" isn't for the faint hearted.

What part of the province are you from?


----------



## robare99 (Jan 9, 2012)

Swervin55 said:


> Hat's off to you (and Gerry Doucette). The solo in "Mama Let Him Play" isn't for the faint hearted.





Swervin55 said:


> What part of the province are you from?



Thanks man, that's always a fun solo! For me the hardest part is the high "mama let him play" after the solo. It's right at the edge of what I can do without falsetto. Depending on the night I can either nail it or I have to drop down.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Cool. We're playing a private party on Saturday night, but with two bands so we won't need to pull off 6 hours of tunes ourselves.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Private parties are a blast and looks like you guys gave them all you had. Cant beat food,drinks and getting paid on top !!!! Congrats.


----------



## robare99 (Jan 9, 2012)

james on bass said:


> Cool. We're playing a private party on Saturday night, but with two bands so we won't need to pull off 6 hours of tunes ourselves.



Trading sets would be sweet! We've done that in the past, each band does 2 sets. Share backline and it all works out!




marcos said:


> Private parties are a blast and looks like you guys gave them all you had. Cant beat food,drinks and getting paid on top !!!! Congrats.


we only play out maybe 8 - 12 times a year so it's always fun getting together. Lol between sets our singer is at the campfire with an acoustic jamming out songs. 


Hes unstoppable.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2014)

Playing parties are awesome! Glad you guys had a good one.
That's quite the library of tunes you got there.


----------



## robare99 (Jan 9, 2012)

laristotle said:


> Playing parties are awesome! Glad you guys had a good one.
> That's quite the library of tunes you got there.


I'm the youngest band member at 44 and I have 30 years experience playing in bands (good god lol) ah lots of those are 3 chord boom chick country wonders. I could also add a bunch of black crowes, headstones, couple more hip, couple Floyd, collective soul tunes etc. we are all pretty much on the ball, if there's a request usually at least one of us knows it and we are able to play a passable version of it. Like I said Billie Jean stumped us all. I ran into my bass player at work and he worked on it and now has it down. He knows the chords so we might go over it next practice to add it to our bag of tricks.

Here's an example of a request at a private party, a few years ago (old light rig). Same thing, free food (pig roast and turkey) free booze etc. We played from 9 until 2:30. There were about a dozen people left and they wanted us to keep going. So they all pitched In a few bucks and came up with about $250, it was game on. We ended up playing until 4:30am. Playing guitar and singing is one thing, but drumming is so physical. At 4:30 he tapped out, he was done lol. "Keep playing" they said. "Dude, it's getting light out' lol. 

Anyway, they request some skynrd, our singer breaks into Gimme 3 Steps, a song I was vaguely familiar with, heard it here and there, never played it. So I followed along, and he throws me the lead. Lol so here I go, playing a lead over a song I had never played before. Sink or swim. I think I did a decent job. 

I'm the fatass. 

[video=youtube;7HY51DSy6kc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7HY51DSy6kc[/video]


this was at another private birthday party, at a bar. I knew the manager and she sings in bands so we had her up for a few songs as well...
[video=youtube;rGNjhhyi2tA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rGNjhhyi2tA[/video]



like I said, a lot of the tunes aren't earth shattering, we aren't playing any Dream Theater or Rush  the thing as an event band is sometimes you have a big crowd and sometimes it's pretty small. Here's a bigger one, 400 people, Xmas party. 
[video=youtube;eaBY5N-1QU0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eaBY5N-1QU0[/video]


----------



## robare99 (Jan 9, 2012)

(Only 3 videos per post)

Heres me ripping it up at a NYE wedding: 300 people (old light rig)
[video=youtube;ZotPcJfyIZc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZotPcJfyIZc[/video]

And a recent party, near the end, 130 people 
[video=youtube;-vF3wMasZM0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vF3wMasZM0[/video]

We usually play as long as they let us, as we have a lot of fun playing together. Once the gear is set up, the works all done and its playtime. This was the last song at another Xmas party. A few stragglers left. 
[video=youtube;fV5_8ohgTIQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fV5_8ohgTIQ[/video]



- - - Updated - - -


----------



## robare99 (Jan 9, 2012)

All the audio on those are straight from my iPhone. I just hand it to whoever. On this one I played around with the multitrack audio, and added it back to the video. Not too bad. This gig was a last minute memorial fundraiser type gig. People don't schedule their passing so it was last minute can everyone make it. 

Our singer was working 5 hours away but was able to make it. He left the job site early, and literally drove the 5 hours to make the gig. It was a freebie for us, as we all knew the deceased. But that explains his carharts. He came in hot and onto the stage. This was the first song when he had arrived. 

[video=youtube;wvlXCrSxMoQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvlXCrSxMoQ[/video]

Same night and one of my favorite songs to play, Some Kind of Wonderful. I really don't know what I'm doing with StudioOne, so I added a bit of reverb & delay to the lead vocals and that's about it. The rest is dry, live, recorded right after the gains with my StudioLive 24.4.2

https://soundcloud.com/robare99/wonderful


----------

